# Has anyone connected a bluetooth mouse to Android Touchpad?



## uat (Oct 25, 2011)

I am thinking about buying a bluetooth mouse for my Android Touchpad and use it when I remote desktop into my windows PC... Will the click/right click and drag and drop work?


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

uat said:


> I am thinking about buying a bluetooth mouse for my Android Touchpad and use it when I remote desktop into my windows PC... Will the click/right click and drag and drop work?


Not sure why it wouldnt considering im hearing that alot of the ps3 controllers are able to pair with the touchpad, i am able to use a usb mouse/keyboard on my viewsonic gtablet running android so assuming your bluetooth should work with no issues.


----------



## killdashnine (Oct 18, 2011)

uat said:


> I am thinking about buying a bluetooth mouse for my Android Touchpad and use it when I remote desktop into my windows PC... Will the click/right click and drag and drop work?


I've connected a Microsoft BT mouse in Alpha 2. Worked ok, a little laggy, but worked. Have not tried Alpha 3.


----------



## Doniuppa (Sep 3, 2011)

I have , it works fine.


----------

